

Social Browser Flock Shuts Down - brg
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/12/social-browser-flock-shuts-down/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
brg
Rockmelt stands alone now. <http://www.rockmelt.com/>

I wonder how much of this was a result of attempting to rewrite, moving from
Gecko to Chromium.

------
upinsmoke
Never saw the appeal of this. Surprised that they lasted this long.

